# Programming Sony Remote



## menon (Dec 14, 2006)

I just bought a Sony A8H OLED and can't figure out how to program the remote to work my TiVo. It has options for programming DVRs but only ones from a regular cable provider. Does anyone know if there is a way to program the Sony remote to work my TiVo?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

menon said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to program the Sony remote to work my TiVo?


No, but if you want to program the TiVo remote to control your Sony, the code 0136 works well.


----------



## menon (Dec 14, 2006)

It worked. Thanks for the help.


----------



## stefanomjr (Feb 5, 2021)

Okay, please follow the below steps.

Press the HOME button, then select [Settings] - [Watching TV] - [External inputs] - [Cable/Satellite box setup] - [Cable/Satellite box control setup].
Follow the on-screen instructions.


----------



## stefanomjr (Feb 5, 2021)

stefanomjr said:


> Okay, please follow the below steps.
> 
> Press the HOME button, then select [Settings] - [Watching TV] - [External inputs] - [Cable/Satellite box setup] - [Cable/Satellite box control setup].
> Follow the on-screen instructions.


If this doesn't work then unplug the TV- wait two minutes - then plug back in and follow the above steps


----------

